# Where do you guys go for new music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

That's really my question, I used to get ideas from the friends I used to hang out with on YIM years ago, but that is no more sadly, and I haven't really found anyplace like that since. I like all kinds of music, and have been looking for new bands I've never heard before lately of all kinds of genres. More specifically if you need a genre of some sort, jazz or metal, but as I said I'm just looking for general genres. I'm willing to try anything once.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Organissimo Jazz Forum http://www.organissimo.org/forum/index.php?/

Progressive Ears http://www.progressiveears.org/forum/forum.php

http://signaltonoisemagazine.blogspot.com/


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.blogger.com/profile/06188040049179872295

http://www.therestisnoise.com/2004/11/music_blogs.html


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My technique involves going to our nearest county library branch, where they have thousands of rock/pop CDs and are always getting new ones, though I have no clue what their selection process is--I then sign out CDs 5 or 6 at a time, take them home and whizz through them, sifting the treasures (exceedingly rare) from the trash. I never listen to rock/pop on the radio, and only look for YouTube concert video if I have found some good song already on CD. I like a huge range of artists and songs, but am actually very picky, sometimes finding maybe one song out of some artist or group's couple dozen albums, or maybe nothing at all. Everyone is different.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Youtube. It is a perfect site to discover new music. I write the name of the artist whose new music I want to discover and discover new music of him.


----------



## PenaColada (Jul 30, 2015)

https://rateyourmusic.com/


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Because I'm an old school prog-head, I hang out at Progarchives and also Cuniform Records You tube channel. 

I wish there were a site similar to Talk Classical and Progarchives but dealing with metal, but I haven't taken the time to find one. I still enjoy metal -- better now than in its sillier 1980s hairband heyday. I prefer the sub-genre "stoner rock," so I listen to a lot of Black Sabbath and their imitators, Electric Wizard, Sleep, Windhand, that sort of thing.

Finally, I love electronic music (not mindless repetitive club dance stuff, but glitchtronica, IDM, Dubstep, etc). So I browse sites like Ektoplazm Free Music Portal. Amazing stuff there if you wade through the chaff. I've often been moved to pay / tip for it usually if I download any albums even though it's offered for free. (But I'm old and have more disposable income than I used to have -- at least for now.)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree with progarchives and progressiveears for all the various subgenres of progressive music.

For jazz-fusion, http://fuze-zone.com/ is a decent source. The people there are quite knowledgeable.

For the various subgenres of progressive metal, I love progmetalzone.com. Great reviews, and weekly lists of new releases.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought these based on some YouTube listening. The Gismonti albums I've known about for over 30 years, so I guess it was a case of massive procrastination. I just discovered the Gurtu CD. The music was recorded in the early 90s during his Indian/jazz fusion period, but just recently released. Codona Trilogy is a small ECM box featuring the trio of Don Cherry, Nana Vasconcelos, and Collin Walcott. The Steve Khan CD is similar to what he's been doing for the past 30 + years. Taking modern jazz tunes by Ornette, Monk, Freddie Hubbard, etc, and re-inventing them with complex Latin rhythms and adding lots of percussion. And it sounds really great!

I'm very impressed with Esperanza's new CD. It's a progressive pop/rock album with great songs. And I love her guitarist, Matt Stevens. If you like Larry Young's Blue note album Unity, you'll probably dig the newly discovered recordings on the In Paris 2 disc set. It features Woody Shaw on trumpet. And it's a classy package with a 60 page booklet and rare photos.

Trilok Gurtu-Crazy Saints Live
Codona-Trilogy
Miroslav Vitous-Journey's End
Egberto Gismonti-Sanfona
Egberto Gismonti-Danca Das Cabecas
Ralph Towner/John Abercrombie-Sargasso Sea
Esperanza Spalding-Emily's D+ Evolution
Larry Young In Paris
Steve Khan-Subtext


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

(Too) many sources available. One easy way is to search on youtube for what you like already and let youtube do the thinking for you by just letting it play. I've also subscribed to some newsletters of (Dutch) online jazz magazines. 

Another way might be to see what record labels you like and follow the new stuff they produce. Apart from the well known ECM Records and many other big labels I find small labels like Sub Rosa and BMC (Budapest Music Centre) interesting.
I would myself be interested in what smaller labels you all find interesting!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Agree with PenaColada, https://rateyourmusic.com/charts/top/album/2016 pretty much gets to the heart of what's happening outside of the pop charts. Not everything is to my taste (too much metal), but in the charts for any give year the cream tends to rise to the top. Good forums too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> I would myself be interested in what smaller labels you all find interesting!


ACT, Cuneiform, Hat Hut, Clean Feed, AltRock, Accurate, Tone Cool


----------



## AndreyGaganov (May 16, 2016)

I just go to rateyourmusic.com, pick an album I think I'll like, and purchase selected tracks from the album via iTunes on my credit card.


----------

